# Abgeflachte Kante/Relief Effekt auf Pfad Buchstaben



## ritis (12. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Logo welches ich vektorisieren möchte bzw habe. In der Vorlage (Pixelgrafik mit Photoshop Effekten) sind verschieden Ebeneneffekte angewandt worden welche ich auch in der Vektorgrafik haben möchte. 
Entschuldigt meine Unerfahrenheit mit Illustrator aber wenn ich die Schlagschatten oder SVG Filter anwende sieht das ganze doch sehr "pixelig" aus. 

Jetzt stellt sich die Frahe wie sich das ganze sonst noch umsetzen liese?

Vielen Dank für konstruktive Antworten,
ritis


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. März 2007)

Hi,
also die SVG-Effekte sind eigentlich auch nur bei eienr SVG-Ausgabe geeignet da Illustrator diese ansich erst bei der Ausgabe auf die Grafik anwendet udn du nur eine Vorschau siehst.
Ansonsten sind auch Effekte wie der Schlagschatten Bitmapeffekte du erhälst das gleiche wie in Photoshop also keine Vektorgrafik.
Den SChlagschatten könntest du per Verlauf von Schwarz nach Hintergrundfarbe realisieren.
Für die abgeflachte Kante bzw. das Relief solltest du dir mal die Grafikstile von Illustrator anschauen. Über dne kleinen rechten Pfeil rechts oben kannst du auch noch andere hinzuladen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ritis (13. März 2007)

Aslo erstmal Vielen Dank! Das mit den Effekten hab ich mir auch schon gedacht und den Schlagschatten habe ich realisiert durch das versetzte Einfügen der gleichen Ebene und einem Verlauf.

Nur bei den Grafikstilen bin ich nicht fündig geworden. Sollte jemand einen passenden kennen oder einen anderen Weg wissen wäre ich dankbar.


----------

